# Schutz für Dämpfer?



## geländesportler (15. Dezember 2006)

Eure Meinung wie man am besten seinen Dämpfer vor Schlammangriffen schützen kann, da er ja genau vor den Hinterrad sitzt. 
Hab auch schon Bilder mit nen aufgeschnittenen Überzieher über den Dämpfer gesehen!
Oder reicht es nach jedem Ausritt in einfach nur zu Säubern?
Thanks im Voraus


----------



## MATTESM (15. Dezember 2006)

schau mal per suchfunktion, den fred gabs hier schon in epischer breite. und Bodo hatte vor jahren eine lösung versprochen.... wir warten drauf...
..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (15. Dezember 2006)

Nimm einfach gerippt und genoppt, "kommt" am bessten:





Aber:
Ist natürlich etwas empfindlich gegen Fett und Öl. Aber die Kondome sind ja nicht so teuer. Sehr leicht sind sie auch noch.

Und auffallen tun sie auch kaum:


----------



## Welli (15. Dezember 2006)

Hey Wookie,
"Hammer" Idee, das find ich einfach klasse! Weiss jemand was über die dauerhaften Schmiereigenschaften von Sperma? Dann könnte ich meinem Vox Vanilla mit einem gebrauchten Gummi noch einen gefallen tun!
Cool bleiben.
Welli


----------



## Up&Down (15. Dezember 2006)

jesus - nimm irgendeine alte mausverpackung (computermaus, nicht die sachen von deinem schatz ;-)  schneide dir ein 6 cm breites und dämpferhub + 5 cm langes rechteck aus, fixe (nicht WICHSE) das mit zwei kabelbindern an den dämpfer, so dass das überstehende stück den zylinder wo rein und rausfährt (am fahrrad den) überdeckt und fertig ist. kosten ca. 10 ct, zeit weniger als das hier lesen (siehe signatur). natürlich kannst du das auch aus carbon, vergoldeten widderhörnern mit diamantenbesatz oder geliertem schwarzenegger sperma machen. oder warten, bis gott (= bodo) den wahrhaft wahren dämpferschutz gen erden schickt. empfehle aber lösung 1 + mehr zeit zum biken ;-)

u&d


----------



## raschaa (20. Dezember 2006)

oder schutzblechle....


----------



## trauntaler (4. Januar 2007)

Etwas dezenter:


----------



## spaceschleim (4. Januar 2007)

hmmmm.... von wem iss den die telefonnummer? =)


----------



## DJT (4. Januar 2007)

oder schutzblech so ....


----------



## trauntaler (4. Januar 2007)

spaceschleim schrieb:


> hmmmm.... von wem iss den die telefonnummer? =)



K.A. entweder Tussie oder Arbeitskollege. 

Das Schutzblech gefällt mir. Da der Gummi nicht gescheit hält (weil er so glitschig ist) werd ich doch ein Schutzblech basteln.

MfG Stefan


----------



## DrFrisstfrist (4. Januar 2007)

wie ist denn das befestigt?
gibts das Bild auch größer oder von einer anderen Ansicht?

das sieht echt mal nach ner guten Lösung aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (4. Januar 2007)

MATTESM schrieb:


> Bodo hatte vor jahren eine lösung versprochen.... wir warten drauf...
> ..m..



Warten hat keinen Sinn...........
Selber bauen geht einfacher, schneller, billiger,.....

Bodo hat mir persönlich (Bikefestivall Willingen 2006) gesagt, dass er wohl keinen bauen wird.

Jedes mal wenn er eine Lösung/ Dämpferschutz erdacht hatte, hat Shimano einen neuen Umwerfer auf den Mark gebracht. Dieser Umwerfer hatte dann neue Aufnahmen so dass der Schutz nicht mehr passte.
Der Hersteller, des Schutzes, mit dem Bodo zusammenarbeiten wollte, konnt das alles nicht umsetzten.

Allso baut euch selber einen.........
Fusion ist halt doch nicht Spezialiced, da gibt/ gabe es einen Schutz...
Oder wie bei CUBE, das System hat glaube ich auch Bodo mit entwickelt, da gibt es auch Dämpferschutz beim Stinger.....


----------



## pisskopp (5. Januar 2007)

Fahre jetzt seit 2 Jahren ein Freak, und bis heute habe ich noch keinen Dämpfeschutz benötigt...
Auch hat der Bodo gesagt, dass es das nicht braucht...
Ich könnte euch ein Zahnbürstenhalter bauen


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (5. Januar 2007)

Bei meinem Raid hatte ich dann irgendwann einfach denn Dämpfer andersrum eingebaut.
Funktionierte genauso wunderbar und es war Schluß mit Schmutz auf der Lauffläche.
Kostet gar nicht 
Muss man nur sehen, ob dass mit dem jeweiligen Umwerfer passt. Das ist alles


----------



## DJT (6. Januar 2007)

Ist ein "Selmade-Dübel" 
Hab nicht geschaut ob da evtl. etwas anderes passen würde.
Hatte zuvor mal die SKS-Schutzblechbfestigung im Sinn, hab dann aber selber was gemacht.
Das Schutzblech darf nur nicht so arg lang sein, sonst Streifen die Stollen vom Reifen wenn der Hinterbau weit einfedert.
Funktionsmäßig ist's super. Der Kolben wird vor Dreck und Steinbeschuss geschützt und man kommt immer noch ungehindert zum reinigen und schmieren hin.


----------



## Marco_Lev (6. Januar 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/324661/cat/500/ppuser/26682
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/324659/cat/500/ppuser/26682


----------



## Marco_Lev (6. Januar 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartenwal (8. Januar 2007)

Mein Dämpferschutz am Raid:




Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## xbeam (9. Januar 2007)

Bartenwal schrieb:


> Mein Dämpferschutz am Raid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

nicht schlecht, wie haste das befestigt?

Grüße
xbem


----------



## fivepole (10. Januar 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Fahre jetzt seit 2 Jahren ein Freak, und bis heute habe ich noch keinen Dämpfeschutz benötigt...
> Auch hat der Bodo gesagt, dass es das nicht braucht...
> Ich könnte euch ein Zahnbürstenhalter bauen



So ist das. Und außerdem sieht so ein Schutzblech ja wirklich peinlich aus. An meins kommt sowas jedenfalls nicht dran


----------



## DJT (10. Januar 2007)

Jeder wie er meint   

Ich find meine Version sieht garnicht so übel aus, und Fehler ist's auf jeden Fall keiner die Steinschüsse bissl abzuhalten


----------



## pisskopp (11. Januar 2007)

Ist übel !


----------



## StillPad (11. Januar 2007)

Nehmt doch einfach die Dämpferschützer von Lizard Skin.
Die könn dann zudrecken 

Aber so ein Schutzblech ist nicht verkehrt, mir Dreck immer mein Umwerfer zu.
Kann auch keins montieren dort.


----------



## DJT (12. Januar 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Ist übel !



Der war überflüssig  
Meinst eben anders als ich


----------



## derfreaker (14. Februar 2007)

hi xbem,
hat das teil auch schutz-wirkung auf den kolben oder dreckt`s noch
weiterhin zu. müsste vielleicht ein bisschen tiefer nach unten gehen?

gruss


----------



## Bartenwal (14. Februar 2007)

derfreaker schrieb:


> hi xbem,
> hat das teil auch schutz-wirkung auf den kolben oder dreckt`s noch
> weiterhin zu. müsste vielleicht ein bisschen tiefer nach unten gehen?
> 
> gruss


Hallo freaker,
falls Du mein Blech meinst, ja der Dämpfer ist gut geschützt. Das Blech geht weit genug runter.
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## derfreaker (15. Februar 2007)

sorry  bartenwal, dass ich dich als xbem tituliert habe. denke auch, irgendwas ist besser als keins.hatte bei der 1. ausfahrt während der tour das problem, dass der reifen am plastik so viel gescheuert hat, dass es das teil losvibriert hat, insbesondere beim einfedern auch fürchterliche schleifgeräusche.
"blech" gekauft oder slber gefriemelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knurrhahn (15. Februar 2007)

trauntaler schrieb:


> Etwas dezenter:





Schlechte Idee: Latex zersetzt sich irgendwann, besonders dann, wenn es mit Schmiermittel in berührung kommt.


----------



## Bartenwal (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo freaker,
habe das Blech von einem SKS Crusher Schutzblech abgeschraubt und mit einer CatEye Schelle am Quersteg befestigt. Dadurch ist die Position zum Reifen immer gleich. Eventuell berührt die Schelle beim Einfedern das Sattelrohr, allerdings habe ich bisher noch nie den ganzen Federweg genutzt.
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Februar 2007)

Bartenwal schrieb:


> ... allerdings habe ich bisher noch nie den ganzen Federweg genutzt.
> Grüße,
> Bartenwal



 Dann ist Dein Bike falsch eingestellt.


----------



## Bartenwal (16. Februar 2007)

Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Dann ist Dein Bike falsch eingestellt.


Nöö, ich fahre nur sehr vorsichtig    
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## derfreaker (26. Februar 2007)

hi bartenwal, habs erst mit einem gefriemelten sks probiert.
der dicke schlappen hat das teil beim einfedern glatt und sauber abrasiert, dann mal mit nem stück schlauch, aber noch nicht das wahre.

[IMG]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/342695/cat/500/ppuser/83965[/IMG]


----------



## derfreaker (27. Februar 2007)

dämperschutz 2. versuch für`n pic
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
aber pic immer noch zu winzig


----------



## Bogie (28. Februar 2007)

hallo bartenwal,
hast du ein schutzblech fürs vorder- oder fürs hinterrad benutzt?
mußtest du noch große bearbeitungsarbeiten vornehmen?
danke und gruß wolfgang


----------



## Bartenwal (1. März 2007)

Bogie schrieb:


> hallo bartenwal,
> hast du ein schutzblech fürs vorder- oder fürs hinterrad benutzt?
> mußtest du noch große bearbeitungsarbeiten vornehmen?
> danke und gruß wolfgang


Hallo Wolfgang,
ich habe vom Vorderrad-Schutzblech den hinteren Teil benutzt und mit der CatEye Schelle befestigt. Die Schelle habe ich so gedreht, dass die offene Seite Richtung Dämpfer/Innenlager zeigt. So konnte ich das Blech durch die vorhandene 2te Bohrung anschrauben. Zwischen Schelle und Blech habe ich noch eine Hülse als Abstandhalter auf die Schraube gesteckt. Der Überstand des Blechs nach unten ist zwar recht kurz, reicht aber vollkommen aus, den Dämpfer zu schützen.
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## racing_basti (1. März 2007)

diesen feinen schutz hat mir mein freundlichen händler bei der letzten durchsicht gleich mit rangebastelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fivepole (1. März 2007)

Das ist die einzige Lösung, mit welcher ich leben könnte. Feiner Händler


----------



## derfreaker (2. März 2007)

fivepole schrieb:


> Das ist die einzige Lösung, mit welcher ich leben könnte. Feiner Händler


ganz meine meinung, so en feiner händler wünscht sich jeder
gruss


----------



## derfreaker (2. März 2007)

hi , noch mal neuer versuch für einen halbwegs anständigen schutz





 für Dämpfer und Umwerfer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mit einem Stück "alten" SKS  Blech und festgemacht an der Mittelstrebe mit 2 Kabelbindern. bin mit dem ergebnis zwar zufrieden, aber die optik?!?...na ja


----------



## onkel_c (12. März 2007)

derfreaker schrieb:


> ganz meine meinung, so en feiner händler wünscht sich jeder
> gruss



er hat's gut gemeint, aber was meint ihr warum diese faltenbälge nicht mehr an den federgabeln verbaut werden? der dreck sammelt sich darunter (und das tut er wirklich!) und dann gibt es eine 'schöne schmiergelemulsion' ...
lasst den dämpfer wie er ist, eine neue kolbenstange kostet im fall der fälle nicht die welt. ich habe in meinen 10 jahren fullyfahren noch nicht eine gebraucht, und noch kein 'verhüterli' benutzt. 
es ist in der tat überflüssig ... ordentlich reinigen und pflegen und gut ist.


----------



## pisskopp (12. März 2007)

@Onkel C  So isses! Word


----------



## Snap4x (18. Januar 2010)

Hey,
wollt keinen neuen Fräd extra aufmachen.
Wie sieht es mit den Neopren-Überzüge aus?
Und sind die für alle Größen gedacht? 
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

